# Poly O/Bradley/AMZNPS Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2012)

Got some jalapeno Polly O cold smoking in the Bradley (no heat) and Peach pellets in the AMZNPS.








Ready for some Georgia peach smoke.







Rolling the peach from the AMZNPS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2012)

Got big color on the Polly O


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

looks good.

how long did you smoke them?


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> looks good.
> 
> how long did you smoke them?


----------



## alelover (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good. Love peach with cheese.


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)

africanmeat said:


>


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

and nice color


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoked was around 1.5 hours. Got the sticks in vac bag. Wont open until the Fla gathering in April


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow those look great !!


----------

